# Australia on fire as PM continues to deny climate change.



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 3, 2020)

Scott Morrison and the big lie about climate change: does he think we're that stupid? | Richard Flanagan

*In this regard, the climate crisis is a war between the voice of coal and the voice of the people. And that war is in Australia being won hands down by the fossil fuel industry.

Which brings us back to that industry’s number one salesman, the prime minister, standing there in the ash in the manner of Humphrey B Bear on MDMA, as, mollied up, he pulls another victim in the early stages of PTSD into his shirt, his odour, his aura – such as it is – and holds them there perhaps just a little too long. Sometimes, at his most perplexing, he lets that overly large head loll on the victim’s shoulder and leaves it there. Prayers and thoughts naturally follow.
*
Well the Aussies vote for these clowns so maybe they have brought this on themselves. Another dirty victory for the fossil fuel lobby.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Scott Morrison and the big lie about climate change: does he think we're that stupid? | Richard Flanagan
> 
> *In this regard, the climate crisis is a war between the voice of coal and the voice of the people. And that war is in Australia being won hands down by the fossil fuel industry.
> 
> ...




only a moron would blame a fire on an imaginary thing,,,


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Scott Morrison and the big lie about climate change: does he think we're that stupid? | Richard Flanagan
> 
> *In this regard, the climate crisis is a war between the voice of coal and the voice of the people. And that war is in Australia being won hands down by the fossil fuel industry.
> 
> ...


Australia like California has had fires every year for decades..........


----------



## Oddball (Jan 3, 2020)

Riddle me this, Batman....

What severe environmental circumstance *isn't* the fault of Goebbels warming?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 5, 2020)

Oh dear. Cages being rattled.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 5, 2020)

double the number of australians died in world war 1 as did americans. nobody knows that, my friends!


----------



## JLW (Jan 5, 2020)

This is what happens when you elect a climate denier.  Australia took a big lead backward when put Morrison's party in power.  Australia is what is to come.  As though the California wild fires were not ominous enough.

Honestly though, Australians don't seem to care that Morrison is a denier.  There country is on fire and Morrison was off in Hawaii.

I don't have any hope that the world will do anything on climate change absent something truly climatic.  A continent on fire is not enough.


----------



## daveman (Jan 5, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Scott Morrison and the big lie about climate change: does he think we're that stupid? | Richard Flanagan
> 
> *In this regard, the climate crisis is a war between the voice of coal and the voice of the people. And that war is in Australia being won hands down by the fossil fuel industry.
> 
> ...


It sure would be great if you guys could explain the connection between climate change and wildfires.  Because nobody's done that yet.

Meanwhile, most of Australia's fires are due to carelessness and arson.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 5, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> This is what happens when you elect a climate denier.  Australia took a big lead backward when put Morrison's party in power.  Australia is what is to come.  As though the California wild fires were not ominous enough.
> 
> Honestly though, Australians don't seem to care that Morrison is a denier.  There country is on fire and Morrison was off in Hawaii.
> 
> I don't have any hope that the world will do anything on climate change absent something truly climatic.  A continent on fire is not enough.


Their economy is wrapped up in fossil fuel. Its all self interest. Check this out.

Gina Rinehart company revealed as $4.5m donor to climate sceptic thinktank


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2020)

Australia is having problem with fires just like California.

Because too many people are living in areas prone to fires in drought times.

Has nothing to do with any man made climate change.

If you want to blame the dry conditions in Australia on anything then blame the Himalayas.  Australia use to be really green but when the Himalayas rose up it changed the moisture flow in the Pacific and dried up Australia.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 7, 2020)

Meanwhile people are being arrested for starting fires.
What a stupid thread built on bullshit.


----------



## JLW (Jan 7, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when you elect a climate denier.  Australia took a big lead backward when put Morrison's party in power.  Australia is what is to come.  As though the California wild fires were not ominous enough.
> ...


Australia is hypocritical on climate change. They elect deniers while claiming to be environmentalist. This is your country now:




This is our future as well.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 7, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


I think this might be a wake up call. Their press is Murdoch controlled and they are working hard to defend idiocy but this cant be ignored.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Oh dear. Cages being rattled.



  Pretty sure what you're hearing is your pea brain rattling around in your skull.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 7, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Scott Morrison and the big lie about climate change: does he think we're that stupid? | Richard Flanagan
> 
> *In this regard, the climate crisis is a war between the voice of coal and the voice of the people. And that war is in Australia being won hands down by the fossil fuel industry.
> 
> ...



CO2 causes arson....who knew?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 7, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> This is what happens when you elect a climate denier.  Australia took a big lead backward when put Morrison's party in power.  Australia is what is to come.  As though the California wild fires were not ominous enough.
> 
> Honestly though, Australians don't seem to care that Morrison is a denier.  There country is on fire and Morrison was off in Hawaii.
> 
> I don't have any hope that the world will do anything on climate change absent something truly climatic.  A continent on fire is not enough.



CO2 causes arson, who knew?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 7, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



I thought CO2 causes floods? WTF?!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 9, 2020)

FIRE TORNADOOOOOOES!


----------

